
Using G Suite Email as SMTP for Firebase Auth - omert
https://medium.com/patron-ai/g-suite-mail-as-smtp-service-for-firebase-auth-ec0483d21bb1
======
omert
If you are looking for a cheap and efficient SMTP solution for Firebase Auth.
G Suite account can help you with that. Here I explained how it is possible.

